# 进(一)步接触



## wishonatrish

I just heard this in conversation while (haha) eavesdropping on colleagues. What does it mean and how do you use it? 

They were discussing business development plans.

I found this usage online too: "本人求一聊伴也可进步接触希望那个美女叫我！"
Sorry I can't make a guess at what it means. :/


----------



## SuperXW

The correct form should be 进一步接触: To have more communication and discussion.
进一步: go a step further. 
接触: be in touch, contact.

Just the sentence you gave (本人求一聊伴也可进步接触希望那个美女叫我！) was poorly written. It loosely means: "Want someone to chat, can also get in more 'touch' hope some hot girl call me!"


----------



## xiaolijie

As a phrase, 进一步接触 can be translated as "on further acquaintance", "with further contact", etc.


----------



## SuperXW

Thanks for the suggestions. I doubt my translation was not very idiomatic.


----------



## Skatinginbc

What does 可进一步接触 mean in that ads?  I think it means "open to the next step".
Step one: Online chatting
Step two: face-to-face meeting
Step  three: Hehe, the full ads goes like this: "[性伴侣] 本人求一聊伴也可进步接触希望那个美女叫我！"  ([Sexual Partner] Looking for a chat mate.  I'm also open to the next step.   Hopefully, some hottie will give me a shout.)  It all but spells out  his goal of hitting a home run.


----------



## xiaolijie

wishonatrish said:


> I just heard this in conversation while (haha) eavesdropping on colleagues. What does it mean and how do you use it?
> 
> They were discussing business development plans.
> 
> I found this usage online too: "本人求一聊伴也可进步接触希望那个美女叫我！"
> Sorry I can't make a guess at what it means. :/



wishonatrish, I think we may be looking at 2 different phrases here:
What you heard in your colleagues coversation may be "进一步接触", which means "further contact" (as noun here, or other functions depending on the context).
And what you have in your quote from the internet may be "进步接触" (without "一"), which has sexual connotation.


----------



## 枫十二

As a Chinese, we like omitting: 
further contact ==> further( physical) contact
It seems that you don’t think in the way like us, or I misunderstand the meaning of further physical contact. Does *further physical contact* still have no sexual connotation ?Or I can't think in this way when I am speaking English?


----------



## Skatinginbc

接触 (contact, touch) can be gauged on an imaginary scale.  When one  "steps up a level" (进一步) in terms of extent (e.g., content range),  intensity (e.g., frequency), or mode (e.g., less intimate--on-line  chatting vs. more intimate--face-to-face meeting), it is called 进一步接触.


----------



## xiaolijie

feng12 said:


> further contact ==> further( physical) contact


When someone is too obsessed with sex, they can't see "contact" as anything else but "physical contact"


----------



## 枫十二

Even in Chinese,进一步接触 seldom mean further physical contact.But when you visit that website,you will add (physical) to it automatically.It is what's the website is! And I don't think 进步接触 is a correct phrase,Maybe it is a "clever" mistake!!!


----------



## xiaolijie

> And I don't think 进步接触 is a correct phrase,Maybe it is a "clever" mistake!!!


Yes, if  "进步接触" is a mistake, then the mistake is deliberate to convey the intended meaning.


----------



## Skatinginbc

请你吃顿饭 ==> 吃顿饭 = 吃一頓飯
你先自己玩，待會兒我就會陪你 ==> 待會兒 = 待一會兒
谁要是惹上了他们，不死也得剥层皮 ==> 剥层皮 = 剥一层皮  
有时候回头看看，退步想想，亦不失为上策 ==> 退步想想 = 退一步想想
先生，可否借步说话? ==> 借步说话 = 借一步说话 

苏州市太平派出所: 「骗子常以复制SIM卡为诱饵，与事主进步接触后找寻机会骗取财物。」 (http://www.weibo.com/2133287284/y6MdMlrjw) 
「如果您认为我的情况合你的意，烦请将您的信息E-MAIL告诉我，若有意也许我们可以进步接触。祝好！」 (http://xian.qd8.com.cn/nanshizhenghun/xinxi20_47999.html).

I  remember the old days when newspapers charged for their ads service by  the number of words and so classifieds often employed a clipped way of  writing (i.e., telegram style).  I take 进步接触  in the OP's quote as an example of telegraphese rather than a mistake.


----------



## SuperXW

I would consider it a minor mistake, just it doesn't matter too much. The common expression 进一步说话 is relatively fixed, but when people talk fast, the sound of 一 could be weakened. 进步 has the more common meaning, "getting better".


----------

